# Castalia



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Got drawn to fish the Castalia fish hatchery last Monday. Had a great time. many, many large fish.
Took my daughter up and she had a great time. Here are some of pics.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Been there myself! Great pics and good job!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

It looks like your daughter was having a good time. Glad you and her had a good time.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome! I have put in for that in the past, never been selected in the lottery.

Did you walk and try to spot bigger fish to target, or just fish for whatever would strike?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

We moved around. Man are there some pig's in that stream. Are total weight for 10 trout was 33.5 pounds! I took them over to the Sandusky Fish Company and had them weighed and cleaned. Your not allowed to clean fish on the property.
I didn't want to drive back to Columbus and have to deal with that when I got home.
My daughter got 2 that weighed 4.1 and 3.6 pounds. She has a 5wgt from cableas but I put my Orvis reel on it and used 4X . She never had a fish burn line like those two large ones. She has caught wild fish in NY and they were 10-12 inches.
She was pretty amazed at the size of the fish. I took a cople of flies myself and filed the barb off so if I caught a smaller one it could get off.

Bill


----------

